# Bilinguel Kita/Kindergarden in Berlin



## Janki Trivedi (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear All,

My Husband is joining is new job in Berlin from March. I and my Daughter will join him in May/June.

We are worried about finding a good Bilingual Kita for my 4 year Old Daughter. We are looking for a Kita where she can stay post school hours as well (like day care).

I would really appreciate if someone can suggest a good Bilingual Kita, Which is not very costly in residential localities of Berlin. Also, Please share the process to take admission in Kita.

Thank you for help in advance.

Janki


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

choose here: Kita-Berlin.de, ?bersicht ?ber das Kindergarten - Angebot in Berlin


----------

